# Unser Teich entsteht



## jeanymatti (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Wir sind Jeany und Matthias und wohnen in Wilhelmshaven.

Seit längerer Zeit planen wir einen Teichbau bzw. eine Gartenumgestaltung. Nun war es letzte Woche soweit und ich hatte vormittags frei...

Das Wetter war gut und dann habe ich einfach mal angefangen! Alles begann mit einer kleinen "Pfüüüüüütze" 2x1,50x1,50m. Ich hatte alles schön ausgeschachtet und einen Betonring gegossen, weil der Teich "eine Steinereihe" aus dem Erdreich ragen soll.

Mittags war ich dann also fertig...aber ich habe die Rechung ohne meine Frau gemacht!

" Der Teich ist viel zu klein, der muss GRÖßER! "  

Also, Teichfolie stornieren, "Bauzeichnung" neu machen und und und

Nun wird der Teich ca. 4x2x1,5m, 25cm aus dem Erdreich ragend. Heut habe ich den "Ring" ausgeschachtet und morgen kommt Beton rein. Ab Mittwoch wird dann tief gegraben.

Das einzige was bleibt ist der Filter. Meine 3 IBC Container kommen wohl nächste Woche und dann wird der schon mal angeschlossen.

Fotos folgen die Tage.


Gruß Matti


----------



## axel (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo Jeany und Matthias 

:willkommen

Deine Frau hat Recht viel zu klein.
Für Kois solltest Du noch viel größer und tiefer bauen .
Ließ Dir mal im Forum Beiträge zum Koiteich durch .
Soweit ich weiß braucht Du für den 1. Koi 10 Kubikmeter  Wasser und für jeden weiteren Koi 1 Kubikmeter.
Du hast ja höchstens 12 Kubikmeter Wasservolumen wie jetzt geplant , eher weniger .

lg
axel


----------



## jeanymatti (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo,

leider kann ich nicht größer und nicht tierfer bauen. Wir betreiben eine Erdwärmeanlage mit Flächenkollektoren, was die Maße des Teiches beschränkt...leider ist das Grundstück auch nicht so groß.

Max. 4-6 kleine Koi sollen in den Teich.


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

No way, später gehts nach Gewicht wenn die groß sind.
Vergiss das mit den Kois...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Also Sorry,
4-6 Koi gehen sehr wohl bei 12 m³ und einer Filteranlage. Das Grundvolumen ist doch vorhanden.

Nur das mit dem Schwimmen würde ich mir dann gut überlegen (aber bei 4x2 Meter ist das wohl eh kaum möglich )


----------



## jeanymatti (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

"Schwimmen" ist relativ... leider gab es den Punkt baden und abkühlen nicht!


----------



## Zottel (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*


Herzlich Willkommen aus Eurer Nachbarschaft ( Varel ). Na dann mal viel Spaß beim Teichbau.


----------



## jeanymatti (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo Nachbarin...
danke danke für das 'HALLO'
Leider konnte ich an den letzten Tagen nichts machen, scheiß REGEN *kotz*


----------



## jeanymatti (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

So, nun ist es wieder soweit...es geht weiter.
Da der Teich größer wurde als gedacht mußte natürlich auch noch einmal alles geplant werden.

ca. 16-18 m³ Teichinhalt
1 Skimmer
1 Bodenablauf
2-3 X Wassereinläufe für bessere Strömung. Vorbereitung für einen Bachlauf bzw. Pflanzenbecken.
Filter bestehende aus 3 IBC in Schwerkraftversion (Vortex, __ Hel-X bewegt, Hel-X ruhend

Im Winter wird ein Vliesfilter oder erstmal ein Siebfilter gebaut - mal schauen.

Im Teich gibt es eine Stufe...die soll dazu dienen, sich ggf. mal an heizen Tagen gemütlich in den Teich zu setzen.

Bild folgen heut Abend wenn ein Erfolg zu sehen ist.


----------



## jeanymatti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Nachdem ich gestern mühsam 3 IBC Container rangeschafft habe, wollte der liebe Gott es so, dass ich am Abend ein super tolles Angebot für einen Filter bekomme.

Habe dann schnell beim Filter zu geschlagen und kann jetzt (wenn sie hier nicht weggehen) 3000l Regenwasser sammeln *g*
Beim Filter handelt es sich um einen Reihenvortex (3 Kammer XL) bei desem Preis ich nicht NEIN sagen konnte.

So, da es heute regnet werde ich heute mal Bilder reinsetzen...


----------



## axel (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo

Das hört sich ja alles prima an 
Bin schon auf die Fotos gespannt .

lg
axel


----------



## jeanymatti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

So sah es vor 1 Woche aus

 

habe dann mal soooo langsam angefangen...

 

Bilder von heute folgen finde die Digicam nicht...hoffentlich nicht versenkt


----------



## jeanymatti (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Guten Morgen...

Leider hat der Regengott etwas zu früh das Wasser in den Teich gelassen oder ich war einfach zu langsam beim Buddeln. Nun haben wir ca. 30 cm Wasser im Teich und ich musse wohl mal etwas pumpen bevor ich weitermachen kann.

Hier aktuelle Bilder der Baustelle...

 

So ist der Filter geplant:


----------



## jeanymatti (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Heute ist es soweit gewesen...endlich ist das Loch fertig.
Jetzt stehen nur noch Filterkammer ausheben, Filterverrohrung und Folie auslegen auf dem Zetel...endlich ist wieder Land in Sicht.

Filter wird sein ein 3 Kammer XXL Reihenvortex mit Bürsten, Matten und Lava, UVC 55, Selbstbauabschäumer.
Nächstes Jahr kommt 1 __ Hel-X Kammer (IBC) hinzu.

Folie: 1,0mm PVC, oliv-grün + 500g Vlies

Einen Wermutstropfen bei der ganzen Sache war, dass ich nicht tiefer als 1,30 buddeln konnte. Leider sind nach 1,40 mein Flächenkollektoren aufgetaucht. 

Jetzt schauen wir mal wie wir den Teich über den Winter bekommen. Ich werde 2 Temperatursonden im Teich haben eine 10 cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche und eine 10 cm oberhalb des BA. Mal schauen...

Koi kommen dieses Jahr nicht mehr viele rein, um genau zu sein 2. Sie werden meine "Versuchstiere" und sollen den Filter langsam an seine Arbeit gewöhnen. Im Frühjahr werden dann 4-6 Koi einziehen.


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Servus Matti

Ich würde erst frühestens nächsten Frühsommer "deine Versuchskoi" (welch schlimmer Ausdruck) in den Teich setzen .... denn 

1.) solltest einmal den Nitritpeak abwarten (kann bis zu 6 Wochen dauern) und die Wasserwerte ständig im Auge behalten :beeten
2.) lass die Pflanzen einmal einwachsen 
und 
3.) gib dem Filter Zeit zum einlaufen 

Der Herbst kommt schneller als du denkst, einhergehend mit kühlen Temp. die weder den Pflanzen, schon garnet den Koi gefallen werden 

Nur meine Meinung ....


----------



## jeanymatti (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo Helmut...

danke für den Rat.
Werde die 2 Koi nicht sofort ins kühle Nass werfen.
Punkt 2 wird es nicht geben...keine Pflanzen im Teich. Ein kleiner Pflanzteich kommt erst nächstes Jahr.


----------



## jeanymatti (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Juhu...
Freitag holen wir die Folie und Samstag (wenn alles gut läuft) den Filter!Sonntag läuft dann alles...


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Servus Matti



Und bitte mit Bilder


----------



## jeanymatti (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

ja bilder kommen noch...


----------



## jeanymatti (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Heute ist zwar erst Donnerstag, aber da es morgen regnen soll holen wir heute schon die Folie.
Also soll aus diesem Chaos heute noch ein Teich werden!!!

Drückt mir die Daumen!!!


----------



## jeanymatti (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

*UPDATE*

Der Teich ist voll!!!!!!!
Filterflow und Pumpe passen perfekt.

Heute sind sogar die Fische gekommen. Ein paar "Piloten" die den Teich als erste Bewohner besiedeln werden.

Seitdem die Folie drin ist haben es sich schon Krebsscheren im Teich gemütlich gemacht und andere Wasserpflanzen. Sie fühlen sich sichtlich wohl und wachsen schnell.


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Dann hoffen und beten wir mal, daß die
armen, trotz mehrfacher Warnung, viel
zu früh eingesetzten "Piloten" den Nitritpeak
überleben...


----------



## jeanymatti (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Vllt. war das etwas undeutlich formuliert von mir...

Die Piloten tümmeln sich gerade in der IH eines Nachbarn. Also keine Angst..keine Fischies im Teich...habe die Warnungen verstanden und warte damit noch etwas.


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Aha, was machen die in der IH, Quarantäne?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## jeanymatti (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Ja wir missbrauchen die IH als Quarantäne. Zum Herbst hin macht er sie platt und eine neue gröööößere Bauen wird gebaut. Somit werden wir die letzten Bewohner sein.


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

na prima, dann passt ja alles


----------



## jeanymatti (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Da habe ich ja mal glück gehabt *ggg*


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Ein Foto von der IH wäre schön


----------



## jeanymatti (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Joho mach ich das nächste Mal wenn ich drüben bin...zur Zeit auf Reisen...
Werde ihn mal überreden vllt seinen Neubau zu dokumentieren.


----------

